# Tivo Series2 DVR



## Guest (Feb 14, 2002)

Very Nice, take a peek.  
CLICK HERE
What ya think ? Want one ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2002)

As I already have a SA TiVo series 1, I would not replace my system to a Series 2 for the list price of $399. Unless I could sell my old Series 1 for at least $200 (I don't have Lifetime sub on it). 

The talk on the TiVo Forums is that there isn't impetus to get a new machine when it seems the only current feature that they like is the bigger hard drive and many have already upgraded their hard drives already. 

Now if the unit was $200, I would grab one in a second. 

But then again no one who has the Series 2 had given details as to what is better (the increased RAM and better CPU might make things a little better?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2002)

I really don't read to much in the Tivo forums, but you reply has sparked another question.
Can you sell a lifetime sub ?
If I bought your Tivo, could you buy a Tivo Series2 and keep your lifetime sub, How does that work?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2002)

The biggest consensus (and the agreement mostly backs this up, but I'm not a Lawyer  ) has always been that the Lifetime sub belongs to MACHINE. So if the machine gets stolen a replacement would need a new Lifetime sub. Selling the same thing. People have been selling systems with Lifetime subs on EBAY and there hasn't been a backlash. I assume that the account of a lifetime subbed tivo just sits there and can be in "Lifetime Limbo" as it needs no maintenance forever as when the machine dials up it matches a lifetime account # and everything is fine.

But I have heard one or twice that with enough complaining people have gotten the lifetime subs migrated to their new equipment. 

I would have a 2nd tivo possibly if they had Per Household account like DirectTivo, but I don't want to pay for 2 SA TiVo accounts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2002)

That doesn't seem fair.
You would think the lifetime sub would belong to your address.
Guess it works for Tivo though.


----------

